# Rose Lineup 2015



## DerMonsieur (22. Juli 2014)

http://enduro-mtb.com/exklusiv-rose-prasentiert-neue-modellpalette-2015/

Auf Österreichisch: "Bist du deppert! Sieht gut aus!"

Wenn ich mir kein Propain Tyee bestellt hätte, wäre das ein Thema für mich.


----------



## CRASHER13 (30. Juli 2014)

Geiles Geschoss lohnt sich, sind mittlerweile 6 Jahre gereift...Rose hat sich im EN/FR/DH Segmment echt gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonvivant (3. August 2014)

Die komplette Rose-Palette in 2015.


----------



## th_philipp (3. August 2014)

Noch mehr 2015er Infos
http://translate.google.de/translat...29/forsta-titt-rose-mtb-2015/&biw=784&bih=775


----------



## GrillMeister (8. August 2014)

EIGENTLICH hab ich mir nach den letzten Erlebnissen mit der Werkstatt der BikeTown geschworen nie wieder auch nur einen Cent bei dem Laden zu lassen... T_T


----------



## valmal86 (25. August 2014)

Weiß man eigentlich schon wann die 2015er Modelle bei Rose lieferbar sein werden? 
Vorgestellt werden die ja vermutlich auch diese Woche auf der Eurobike oder?


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. August 2014)

vorgestellt werden sie auf der eurobike ja.


----------

